# Massachusetts/NH USA - Merrimack Valley - New Group



## Kobold Boots (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking to either join an existing group or start a new one after disbanding home game.  If starting new, would be after the holidays with the intent of going with 4th edition and running an adventure path on a bi-weekly or monthly basis - time spent per session increasing as the frequency decreases.

Long time D&D player and DM.  Needed some time off and want to come back while making some new friends.

Feel free to PM back.


----------



## baradtgnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Sent you PM with interest.  (bumps the thread)


----------

